# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Do you: foresee things, have powerful intuition/discernment, precognitions?

## Echelon

Hello everyone. I'm fairly new here and I was curious to getting to know other individuals who may have odd experiences or 'gifts' like myself. Over the last year I've discovered a great many things about me that I'd personally like to advance.

For starters, I have an evolving 'discernment' of simply knowing things about people. Usually, I have to ask myself a question in my mind about them, and an image with specific colors and characteristics come to me. Sometimes I am a little off with my answers, others I'm dead on.

I also have a tendency to dream about the future in symbols. I rarely have dejavus, and usually when I do, I of course do not remember them until it happens.

Things seem to have been happening more frequently since I got into a car accident last fall, primarily with the discernment and gut feelings of just... knowing?

I also don't if it it is true, but I've tried 'hands on healing' on other people where they have pain on their body, and when I place my hand on whatever body part I see black and red. I imagine it flowing into my arm for a good while, then take my hand away and blow the gunk out. I've noticed severe depression, suicidal thoughts, and physical pain if I don't do it appropriately - but also everyone who I have 'practiced' on say that it feels tingly when I do it and the pain goes away. Supposedly, an old friend of mine couldn't pull her arm above her head, and after I practiced she was able to.

I'm a very skeptical person, as I like to have some type of facts or experiences to develop an appropriate conclusion, but I imagine I'm not the only one who has these types of things happen. Would anyone else care to introduce themselves and share a little bit about what you may have experienced?

----------


## djonkoman

I remember having a few dreams that came true as a kid(simple ones about a game of hide and seek on someones birtday party for example), but now I don't know the details anymore so it could've been just deja vu's (wich I've had plenty too)
and since I don't believe in spiritual things I now assume it were just deja vu's, altough I remember that at that time I really believed it were dreams that did come true

----------


## Echelon

Even then, what are deja vus? How do they happen and why? A friend of mine doesn't believe in anything spiritual and is extremely agnostic, but still to this day remains baffled with deja vus.

----------


## LucidWanderer

I know we dream our life before it happens, I think that's what deja vu is, no? 

I get really strong feelings about things as there happening, how do I get a better connection to the awareness of it

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I'm empathetic. But I doubt that counts.

----------


## Echelon

Oh, but it does! I should have labeled the topic to be simply 'Do you have some sort of gift?'"

A close friend of mine as well as a family member are empathetic. They can't be around too many people, otherwise they pick up on their emotions and feelings.

What is your empathy like?

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> Oh, but it does! I should have labeled the topic to be simply 'Do you have some sort of gift?'"
> 
> A close friend of mine as well as a family member are empathetic. They can't be around too many people, otherwise they pick up on their emotions and feelings.
> 
> What is your empathy like?



I just very recently came aware of it. It's a lot stronger with my family. But occasionally (but very rarely) there is this one person I just see randomly out of no where and suddenly a wave of emotions that are not mine overwhelm me.

For me, the emotions come over me and takes over what _I'm_ feeling. Sometimes I can't tell the difference.

It's very inconvenient at times. I mean, I think I first noticed with my aunt. One morning I wake up feeling worthless. So down, it was ridiculous, and there was no reason for it. I went down stairs, and found my aunt crying. She told me basically that no one appreciated her. I couldn't comfort her because her feelings were taking over me.

I wonder how it is for your friend and your family member? For me it's often difficult to decipher my emotions from others.

----------


## mowglycdb

sort of but I'm not sure.

----------


## Z-Grav

Every once in a while, I'll have a precognitive dream.  But it's hard for me to tell the difference between a regular dream and a precognitive one.

----------


## cece23

I have done years of study into the subconscious and I am in no doubt that we possess several layers of consciousness.  Our ability to access these different layers depends mostly on how much effort we put into trying to access them.  Continiously practising and focusing on accessing other parts of your brain or consciousness (like for instance doing regular meditation) will make it more possible to do so.  For example, anyone on these boards who has spent time in developing their dreaming capabilities will be able to verify this point.  Practising establishes and reinforces the neural pathways in the brain leading to the ability in question (whether metaphysical or otherwise).  In your case, Echelon, perhaps the accident managed to disturb one of the neural pathways in your brain leaving your brain to have to find another path, hence your increase in intuitive or "psychic" abilities.  Take advantage of this and find a mentor or group to help you develop your newly discovered abilities in a safe way!

----------


## ces448

I've had a lot of simularitys in the same but mine are slightly different I get riddles numbers and I don't understand them until latter it's also a gut feeling to me as well when I have one it doesn't go away until it happens but whenever I focuse on it I hear the exsact same thing and it doesn't feel like a thought from my mind and its almost like a voice when I was younger I was a atheist and belived it to be a demon but a good one that protected me and told me the futer. for example one time when I was in a boardingschool where it spoke to me a lot. it told me this one time that the geep that just passed was a under cover cop there was no way for me to know and im not a person that gets parniod at all either I was under age in Utah for ciggerts about 16 and so where all my friends there because you had to be 19 and I told them we had to leave sense I was also the person with the fake id well he ended up being a under cover cop/a cop off dutie/ chief and I got arrested there where several other incidents but I can never rember them shortly after they happen it always happens for me when im in a bad enviorment but I belive you have the gift of healing and I have another gift I don't know what tho. but I would suggest you learn more about couchnuise and energy to better harenst these abilitys don't take in any sodium floride which is in soda water extra look for water that uses a reverse osmosis distler

----------


## Padmanabha

i have the dreams like you Echelon i see things which will happen in future. but slightly unlike you in my dreams. i see in my dreams about places which im gonna visit and people i am gonna meet u call this deja vu? 
People like me who experiance this deja vu hate this.


I hate This I hate it uggggggg................. :Mad:

----------


## Rodrodrod

I also have lots of dreams about the future in symbols. It started happening more often after I begun asking my inner self/god within whatever you want to call it to talk to me through dreams and during waking life. The dream immediately comes to mind as the event occurs and I have noticed that symbols came from both lucids and non lucids. They also seem to be in the last dreams I have (early in the morning) and the event usually takes place almost immediately after I woke (these were mostly minor things, and there are exceptions).

I have tried hands on healing twice without touching the person for brief periods and both people said they felt the tingling feeling too as well as the lessening of pain.

----------


## Babybluez28

I have had "feelings" since I was high school. I remember being at a house party when I was 16 years old. I was having a great time!!  For 2 hours, I my and a few friends were enjoying ourselves. I remember going to the bathroom and when I was finally alone, I got this overwhelming feeling that we needed to leave. So we left and 5-10 minutes later the cops busted he party. Since it was under aged lots of kids got in trouble. That's the first time I got a "feeling" and they have continued frequently ever since. I have an extremely hard time with public places but force myself to interact with people with my job. Do you have any advice?

----------


## Avian

Although there is a fair chance that this is utter bullshit, sometimes it seems like I have an influence on things. Like by focusing my will I can manifest it. Sometimes I will make a statement that is pretty unlikely for no reason and it will come true. Several times I have focused on a storm coming at a certain time and it did. Just stuff like that. But I don't even have 1% of the research or experience needed to make an actual claim, I am just saying what I have observed.
I do this by kind of pushing thoughts. Like if you look up AVC or advanced vision control on this forum it is a method for controlling your vision. Think of normal senses as an input. You are receiving these. When I do AVC it is an output. I am not deciding what I receive through my vision, I am outputting what I want to see. And this is the same concept as influencing something. It is like focusing and then outputting my thoughts. Again, I am generally a skeptic and I only choose to believe in this because if it happens to be a reality the only thing that will allow me to enhance my skills is confidence. I am not believing it because of evidence or probability.

----------

